# Pressing ctrl+alt+F1 shuts down FreeBSD



## aniruddha (Apr 26, 2009)

Often when I press ctrl+alt+F1 FreeBSD (7.1) shuts downs immediately. Is this a known bug? Or can this be disabled somewhere (much like ctrl+alt+backspace)?


----------



## MG (Apr 26, 2009)

Normally, Ctrl-alt-F1 drops to 80x25 textmode when you are in Xorg.
In textmode Ctrl-alt-F1 switches to the first virtual terminal, the same as Alt-F1. I think your graphics card doesn't like the way FreeBSD switches back to textmode.
Does your Xorg.log say anything?


----------



## aniruddha (Apr 30, 2009)

Strange thing is, I don't have Xorg installed. I guess I best file bugreport.


----------

